# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Apr 29-May 5 2012 -  Autumn (Frogluver)

## Jen

This weeks MOTW is Autumn (Frogluver)!   
Congratulations!   Looking forward to this weeks postings!

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Autumn

Hi everyone!!

As you know, my name is Autumn. I come from a Brazilian and Irish background. My grandma on my dad side of the family is from Brazil and currently Im learning to speak Portuguese (its rusty, but Im working on it). I have never visited Brazil, but would one day love too as I have family living there. 
I was born in Wichita, Kansas but shortly moved away from there as my dad was a champion wrestler; as a result, we had to travel around a lot. We moved to Colorado and then shortly moved again to Billings, Montana with my grandparents. We lived there for about 2 years and thats when my little brother came along! At about that time, my Dad gave up wrestling to spend more time with his growing family. Thats when my parents decided it was time to move again, this time to a place where my mom had always wanted to go.Alaska! We moved to Ketchikan and absolutely loved it there: the sights, the ocean, the wildlife, it was all so very awesome. While we lived in Ketchikan, my mom gave birth to my sister. After about 4 years of living in the small coastal city, my dad got offered a job at the virology lab at the University of Alaska, Fairbanks (this opportunity was most beneficial as he could work and go back to school to finish his degree in environmental waste management). For the 5th and finial time, we moved again to Fairbanks, AK where we currently live now and have been living here for 12 years! Living in Alaska has been a true blessing. All the wildlife and scenery we get to experience is truly amazing (and not to mention we get paid to live here  :Wink:  )!!

Other interesting family facts: my mom almost made it to the Olympic swim team, my grandpa on my dads side of the family is an actor at the local Billings, Montana theater, my grandpa on my moms side of the family fought in the Vietnam war as an air pilot, and my great, great Uncle was the voice of Pop-eye the sailor man.

On my spare time, I love to immerse myself in my books. I love to read (especially fantasy novels). Some of my favorite books include: Eon, The Sight, Fell, The Seven Realm series, The Skinjacker Trilogy, and Fire Bringer anything by David Clement-Davis is a must read for me! Im not much of a TV watcher, but if I had to choose my most favorite movies Id have to say theyd be the Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, School of Rock, and Elf. I also really enjoy making art. I love to draw and make jewelry and am lately getting into acrylic painting. Recently, I won 3rd place in the drawing category in the Alaska All State Art competition! I get my artistic talent from my mom (my dad is not much of an artist). Other activities that I highly enjoy include hiking, fishing, photography, biking, and nature watching..leave me at pond and Ill be occupied for hours (especially after taking a limnology classman that was so much fun)!

In getting ready to graduate from high schoolmy graduation date is May 24thIll be looking forward to attending college. As a UA Scholar, I recently got accepted into the UAFs Honor Program. This is a really big deal for me as it opens a lot of opportunities for studying amphibians professionally (I aspire to be an amphibian pathologist). Ill also hopefully be able to further my study in Australia, Scotland, or Canada for a semester or two. Those places offer really good courses in aquatic pathology and biology. I also plan on getting a minor in art and/or photography. 

Well, that is a bit about me outside of absolutely liking frogs! Thanks for reading  :Smile: !

----------



----------


## Heather

That's so awesome Autumn!  :Smile:  You definitely reach high for your goals! It's very inspiring  :Smile: .

----------


## Autumn

Why, thank you Heather  :Big Grin: !!!

----------


## Jen

I think all I can say is..."WOW!"  You have had quite a story for a senior in highschool!!!


*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Heather

Lol! Very welcome  :Smile: .

----------


## Jen

oops!   Seems Tuesday was skipped.

Just do Tuesday and Wednesday's entries today Autumn   :Smile: 

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!
*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## Autumn

Sorry about missing Tuesday..I didnt have time to write anything as I had several end of the year assignments due for school. So here is an entry meant for yesterday  :Smile: ..

I became interested in frogs when I first saw one back in 2000. Previously, I had never see a frog before and when I saw my first frog, I instantly fell in love! The frog I saw was the Wood frog, the only amphibian found in Alaskas interior; I so was fascinated by its elegance and beauty, that I stood there and stared at it for the longest time. And when it hopped away into the tall grass ad broke the spell of captivation, I stared a hobby that is still with me now..herping!!

I didnt own any frogs until 2006. But in those 6 years before then, I did tons of research on all kinds of frogs. In school, I was even known as the Frog brain! When my parents finial gave in to letting me keep some frogsI enticed them into letting me get some, with a proposal of doing a science experiment involving frogs and feeding habits hehe I got..can you guess.Wood Frogs!! I found 4two females, one male, and one juvenilein our yard and set up a 20gal for the 3 adults and a 10 gal for the juvenile, after acquiring a permit to do so (Wood frogs are protect in the state). I documented their behaviors for about a year and half and kept a record on how to care for them, since I couldn't find a decent care sheet anywhere online. My interests soon changed however when my juvenile turned out to be a male and started to vocalize in 2007. I then became interested in vocalization behaviors! Now, Im doing a science project with 4 new wood frogs (as my original pals are no longer with me *sigh*) in which I induce vocalization in Wood frogs in response to a mating chorus.
In the near future, I see more frogs and lots of research projects too lol!!

In keeping Wood frogs for 7 years and in keeping records, I am currently working on a Wood frog care sheet. I have learned a lot about over the years. Unfortunately, I have not yet had the chance to mate them, but am planning on doing so in the near future. There would be quite a bit of planning involved, as here in the state of Alaska it is against the law to sell Wood frogswild caught or captive bredand once captured you are not allowed to release any Wood frogs back into the wild. So if I did mate Wood frogs, I would either have to keep all the tads (no problem with me) or give them to the local university or fish and game office. But in carrying out this recent experiment, I have found that it should be relatively easy to breed Wood frogs.

Today I have a total of 5 frogs..4 male Wood frogs and 1 Whites tree frog. My 4 Wood frogs are named as follows (My 4 Wood frogs are named): 
1). Lil Porkerbecause he is the biggest and fattest male wood frog I have ever had in captivity
2). Lil Piggybecause of his ravenous eating habits
3). Diggernamed because he is rarely seen out in the open and prefers in hide under the moss
4). Baby Jr.he was sooo tiny when I found him that the name Baby was not a name small enough to describe his diminutive size lol!
My Whites Tree frog is named Hubbie Macgrubber (thats hue-bee Mick-groo-ber). When I first got him, I had no idea what to name him. So my family helped out and we came up with Hubbie (which is a combination of hugs and cuttie) and Macgrubber which is the SNL version of MacGyver haha!

I love my frogs dearly!! And I so glad that I found this site last year when browsing the internet for frog websites. I have learned a lot as a member on this forum and enjoy helping others with their frog-related needs!!

-Autumn  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

Well all of you have probably seen alot of my pictures already, but here are some of my frogs:

----------


## Autumn

And some pictures of their terrariums:

----------


## Autumn

And here is some pictures of my art work, which I have posted elsewhere here on the forum  :Smile: . The first picture is the what won 3rd place in the ASAA Alaska All State Art Competition this year. If time allows, I'll post some recordings of my frogs vocalizing......Gotta run now!! Thanks for looking!!

----------


## Kristen

Wow Autumn, amazing art. Your really talented!
And of course gorgeous frogs  :Smile: 
I love how you have gotten the moss to grow so well in the wood frogs tank! and Hubbie's tank look amazing  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Great pictures!  :Smile:  And your artwork is amazing as always!  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> Wow Autumn, amazing art. Your really talented!
> And of course gorgeous frogs 
> I love how you have gotten the moss to grow so well in the wood frogs tank! and Hubbie's tank look amazing


Thanks Kristen!!  :Big Grin: 
Ah, some of the moss is turning brown  :Frown: ......but I will replace it with fresh moss this summer haha  :Wink: 




> Great pictures!  And your artwork is amazing as always!


Thank you Heather  :Smile: !!

----------


## Jen

You should sell some of your frog jewelry!   They are adorable!!!!


*Thursday*, answer any questions posted to you regarding your threads on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Other members can use this opportunity to pick your brain. (All questions must be appropriate and related to topics of discussion.)

And guys, please don't forget to send nominations in....!!!

----------


## Autumn

Thank you Jenna  :Smile: !! I hope to start selling some soon, in fact......

----------


## S13

Ahhh I missed this thread until today.  Brilliant young lady  :Smile:   Thank you for sharing, Autumn.

----------


## Autumn

> Ahhh I missed this thread until today. Brilliant young lady  Thank you for sharing, Autumn.


Oh, that's ok Omar! And thank you very much  :Smile: !!

----------

